# New Jersey Anti's File Lawsuit to Stop Bear Hunt



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*New Jersey Anti's File Lawsuit to Stop Bear Hunt*

(Trenton) - Animal rights groups have filed suit to stop the 2005 bear
hunting season in New Jersey. Two New Jersey-based anti-hunting groups,
on Monday, sued in the Appellate Division of Superior Court to stop the
bear hunting season scheduled to begin Dec. 5.

The case is scheduled for hearing on Friday, Dec. 2.

The groups contend that the black bear management plan composed by the New
Jersey Fish and Game Council (NJFGC) and approved by Department of
Environmental Protection (DEP) Commissioner Bradley Campbell is flawed and
invalid. The groups claim that the NJFGC overestimated the number of
black bears in the state, their impact on people and property, and also
failed to explore alternatives to manage bear-human contact.

Named as defendants in Monday's lawsuit are Campbell, Ernest Hahn,
chairman of the NJFGC and Martin J. McHugh, who heads the state Division
of Fish and Wildlife.

Campbell approved the upcoming hunt in a Nov. 15 letter to the NJFGC
chairman. "I would expect the black bear hunt authorized by the 2005 New
Jersey Game Code to proceed as adopted," he wrote.

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance, along with its Sportsmen's Legal Defense
Fund, is now analyzing the anti-hunters' suit and will take appropriate
action to ensure that sportsmen's interests are best served.

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers and
trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and
through public education programs. For more information about the U.S.
Sportsmen's Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its
website, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I wonder how the Anti hunters would feel if they had a bear following them on a hike  I suspect the outcry at the next "tea party" would be to do something about them.

It always makes me wonder if they really understand and want what they are wishing for.
Think about it. They don't want hunting, Soooooo what does that leave them with? In short it leaves them with the rebirth of the predator/prey relationship of eons ago where those of us that walked on two legs were just as much prey as predator. Reasoning like this based on all the emotional crap that they use, instead of looking at the facts. This is seriously flawed logic that they just do not seem to understand.

Never give in to the Anti's I would much rather pass on from old age instead of becoming a meal :lol: I guess I don't have to worry much in North Dakota though, not to many "man eating" pheasants and waterfowl here

:wink:

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You do have to watch out for the Kamikaze geese though. I damn near got bombed by a few when I was looking at others at the time!!


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I highly doubt the number and impact of black bears was overstated. I grew up less than an hour from Jersey. The real problem with bears, other than being a nuisance from damaging property, was being on the highway all the time. After a string of very serious bear vs. car collisions PennDot finally decided to put up bear crossing signs on a five mile stretch of road by my house. Hitting a deer is usually damaging, hitting a bear is just destructive.
Not too many people are attacked by black bears. Other than momma's with cubs, black bears don't tend to stand their ground. Of the several times I've encountered bears while hunting I've only had one that stuck around once they have seen me, and I don't believe that one knew what i was so he/she was curious. But, try finding a bear during bear season and you'd swear they were about as existant as sasquatch...
Let the anti's hit a bear once...the repair bill alone will convert them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI...I like good new. 

Hunters Win! New Jersey Bear Hunting Season to Be Held

(Trenton) - With the help of the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance Foundation's
(USSAF) Sportsmen's Legal Defense Fund (SLDF), New Jersey sportsmen are on
track to have a bear hunting season in 2005.

Judges Mary Catherine Cuff, Anthony J. Parillo and William P. Gilroy today
refused to grant an injunction to postpone the bear hunting season
scheduled to be held on Dec. 5.

The decision comes after two anti-hunting groups filed a last-minute
lawsuit contending that the six-day season should not be held because the
black bear management plan composed by the New Jersey Fish and Game
Commission and approved by Department of Environmental Protection
Commissioner Bradley Campbell is flawed and invalid. A date has not been
set for the hearing of the full case.

On Dec. 1, the SLDF intervened on behalf of hunters to join in the
defense. Safari Club International also intervened.

The Attorney General and the SLDF argued that the bear hunting season is
part of a comprehensive bear management strategy that is necessary to
control the growing population of bears in the state.

"The plaintiffs attempted to exploit the system at the last minute in an
attempt to stop the hunt," stated Rob Sexton, vice president for
government affairs for the USSAF. "Unfortunately for them, the court
ruled on the side of sound scientific data and good conservation."

The U.S. Sportsmen's Legal Defense Fund is the nation's only litigation
force that exclusively represents sportsmen's interests in the courts. It
defends wildlife management and sportsmen's rights in local, state and
federal courts. The SLDF represents the interests of sportsmen and
assists government lawyers who have little or no background in wildlife
law.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I'm from New Jersey. Born there and lived there for 18 years, at which point I got the hell out. I live in New York now, and you can bet your @$$ I like being able to buy a longgun after a 5 minute NICS check.

New Jersey, my friends, is a lost cause. Just let it go. It really isn't worth it, anyway: The fishing and the hunting SUCKS. That said, opposition to the left wing is critical at every step.

First, it's going to be bear. Then it'll be deer. Soon, you won't be able to hunt jack in Jersey. Then they'll use the same arguments to oppose and limit hunting in your state.

Take a look at what's happening in California with their little .50-cal ban. They did that on the grounds that you can shoot through an airplane's fuselage with one, or a tanker truck, or an oil storage tank. I'm sorry, but last time I checked, you can pop a fuselage with a 9mm, and there's damn few things you can do with a .50 that I can't do with my .308. So you know what's next? A ban on .475 H&R. Then they'll go to work on ther magnum .30s. Then it'll be all .30s.

That's why opposition to everything they put forth is so damn necessary. We have the advantage, for Chrissake. We're the MAJORITY. The problem is that they're louder and more obnoxious.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> New Jersey, my friends, is a lost cause. Just let it go


Only problem with that is it is the old camels nose in the tent. If we don't band together, even for states we don't live in the it is just a matter of time before your state is on the chopping block. Sportsmen need to come together as a group and that means hunters, target shooters, collectors, and even fishermen.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Alot like when the anti's tried to stop fishing in MN. They were definitely not thinking about the enormous economic impact it would put on our state. Thankfully even the people that don't fish in our state, thought that one through. We still have fishing....... for now.


----------

